# Cheated on recently....



## scillabr (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi...


I have a really long story and im gonna try to cut as much as i can.

I have been in a relationship for 9 yrs and for the past 3 yrs I had to move to another country for work .

I would fly back when i could but i stayed away for an intire yr this past yr . I found out that my gf cheated on me with another woman ( co worker ) who has 3 kids with 3 diff guyz and it was also engaged to the father of the youngest. 

They been seein eachother when the babys dad is out on the weekends . The girl she was seein is 31 , cant drive and dont go anywhere so my gf used to go to their house and in case he got home she would run to the back door. My gf has told me she gave oral sex to the girl but the girl never did anything to her . the girl claimes she never did that before and dont know how so ...never did .

I found emails of the two saying i love you etc...etc... etc... when i came back home . But when i got here my gf said she never loved the girl that she only did this coz she missed me and coz the girl was giving to her what i wasnt at the time .

She said she loved me and was gonna stop seeing the girl , she even changed jobs to prove to me it was me who she wanted . But the girl kept asking my gf to call her and i recently found out that my gf was talking to her on the phone still while she was at work .

She claimes she girl was treating to tell me everything and her and that no1 ever left her so my gf was calling her just so she wouldnt call me started more fights


I really dont know what to do !!! I have all thses emails from the girl and i could ruin her life like she did mine but im afraid that her bf is gonna go after my gf....her fiancee is crazy and would prob hurt her .

Im 25 yrs old and my gf is 31...she cheated on me with a 31 yrs old co worker .

I love her and i can tell she loves me . I just dont understand why she would still talk to the girl on the pnone .

Can u guyz please help me....should i just leave her ?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, find someone who will be true. She is still involved with this girl.


----------



## scillabr (Oct 27, 2009)

i dont think she still is...i hope not


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

How could she be threatening you, when you already new about the PA. Another proof that it is your GF doing the pursuing is that she went down on the OW. In other words she wanted to please her. She is still the one pursuing. JMHO


----------



## scillabr (Oct 27, 2009)

she said the reason why she still called her was coz she felt bad for breaking up and leaving the job so she would call her just to talk nothing else . I am starting to belive she was in love with that woman.

She was crying and beggin me to stay coz she loves me and she made a mistake and is willin to do anything to prove me that . Take her cellphone away look into the phone bills anything she said she will do anything to keep me....

im lost.....


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

So then the OW wasn't threatening her. And she called her because she was the pursuer.


----------



## scillabr (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes . But she said she regrets and was the worse mistake of her life that she cant live without me that she loves me .


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

But she keeps the other person around... That's not love.


----------



## Private Eye Wife (May 8, 2009)

Is it just me? It's difficult FOR ME to understand IF I am 'in love' with someone; completely in love that is, that I would/could desire another. Giving oral sex is an act of total aggression. She's in it deep enough to swim in it. Keep it movin' & find someone else.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

You have been in a relationship with her for 9 years but never asked her to marry you? How come? 

Just wondering if you had doubts she is the one. Or was she not interested in this commitment?


----------

